# Chimpie, MMiz and FFEMT8978 Video



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap! I found some "Hidden" footage of them out on the town.

Shhhhh don't tell them I let you see it :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CseiBks9AuA


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

So that's what happened that night...I didn't remember:beerchug:

Oh well, it wasn't any worse than anything I did overseas. :blush:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

Speaking of videos we didn't want to surface, I found one of Kip and his little sister:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_DJQmMToQM


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Speaking of videos we didn't want to surface, I found one of Kip and his little sister:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_DJQmMToQM



Dangit!! You said you were not going to show that to anyone!

Bwahaha!! I loved it!


----------

